# Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät



## d00mfreak (21. März 2008)

*Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

Hi

Da in letzter Zeit vermehrt vermehrt Neuigkeiten laut wurden, welche dem PC in Verbindung mit dem Spielen net grad ne rosige Zukunft prophezeien (das, das, das  oder das), wollte ich mal nen Thread dazu eröffnen. Ich, da ich ausschließlich am PC zocke (meine PS2 setzt schon seit 2 bis 3 Jahren Staub an), bin net grad begeistert von dieser Entwicklung. Was sind die Gründe? Raupkopien? Der Überdruss der Spieler über ewigen Neuauflagen, und damit fehlende Innovation? Mich würde mal eure Meinung dazu interressieren.

MfG
DooM


----------



## Player007 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

Man kann den PC nicht einfach nur links liegen, da immer noch die größten Gewinn mit dem PC erzielt werden (Spiele-Entwickler, PC-Zubehör, Hardware, usw.).
Ego-Shooter kann mit einer Konsole fast oder gar nicht spielen, weil der Controller meist nicht genau genug arbeitet. 
Aber im Gegenzug sind auf dem PC die Entwicklungskosten für Spiele sehr hoch, es muss immer bei neuen Spielen, neue Hardware im PC sein. Bei einer Konsole ist dies nicht der Fall.

Insgesamt ist aber auf dem PC mehr möglich als auf einer Spielekonsole, alleine nur vom technischen und spielerrischen. Deshalb bleibt für mich der PC immer noch am wichtigsten.

Gruß


----------



## MrMorse (21. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

Warum werden immer wieder High-End-Grakas, CPUs, etc hergestellt?

Wegen der Office-User? Wegen der I-Net-Surfer?
Wegen der wenigen CAD-User?

Die Hardwareindustrie wird was dagegen haben, wenn der PC als Spielkonsole nicht mehr unterstützt wird.

Und wenn die Spielehersteller da nicht mehr mitziehen, gehören die bald den Hardwareherstellern


----------



## Adrenalize (21. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

Ich denke es findet zumindest eine Verschiebung statt, die Konsolen werden immer allroundtauglicher (Mediacenter, Surfstation) und viele Leute kaufen mittlerweile Notebooks statt Desktoprechner und surfen/arbeiten mit den Dingern, während sie auf der Konsole spielen.

Für die Spielehersteller haben Konsolen natürlich einige Vorteile, zum einen gibt es weniger Raubkopien, dann ist die Hardware genormt und man hat daher weniger Supportaufwand als bei PCs mit zig verschiedenen CPUs, Grakas, Soundkarten usw. Die Rechenleistung der Konsolen einer Marke sind identisch, man muss das Spiel also nicht für zig Leistungsklassen optimieren.
Als Nachteil gabs früher vor allem das Fehlen einer Patchmöglichkeit, aber das hat sich dank internetfähigen Konsolen ja erledigt.

Das alles führt dazu, dass für PC fast nichts exklusiv erscheint, und wenn dann meist nur Shooter und evtl. noch RTS und MMOs, während andere Genres (Autorennen, Sportspiele, Jump'n Run, Third Person Action...) von den Konsolen auf PC portiert werden. Diese Ports können gut sein (Fable TLC, Splinter Cell 3, Psychonauts) oder grottig (Splinter Cell DA).
Hier wäre es natürlich toll, wenn die Hersteller mehr Zeit und Arbeit investieren würden.
Immerhin, dank Vista gibt es vermehrt brauchbare Xbox360 Ports, ich denke da ist MS etwas dahinter, um Vista zu pushen über exklusive Must-Have DX10 Titel.

Abschreiben würde ich den PC daher nicht. Intel, AMD, Nvidia und nicht zuletzt auch MS dürfte durchaus daran gelegen sein, Windows als Spieleplattform zu erhalten.


----------



## Genius637 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

Glaube (oder hoffe^^)das der PC als Spieleplattform weiter genutzt wird.
Viele Leute kaufen sich aber lieber Konsolen da man sich dort aus meiner sicht nicht so auskennen muss um zu zocken.
Beim PC muss man schon ein bisschen Hardwarekentnisse haben um zu wissen ob das Spiel läuft oder nicht.


----------



## exa (21. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

der pc nur noch als arbeits maschine??? glaube ich nicht, da die konsolen, immerhin heutzutage mehr pc sind als konsole, internet, chatten, festplatte, mediacenter...

sicherlich ist es ei enormer vorteil, nur ein genormtes gerät zu haen,aber es gibt leute (wie mich) die einen pc zum arbeiten brauchen (kein laptop, einn pc!!!), und da stellt man sich die frage: warum 2 geräte kaufen, wenn man statt dessen auch einfach ein wenig mehr geld in den pc stecken kann und der is dann auch spieletauglich,ich bin zudem ein shooterfan, und selbst splintercell fand ich auf der konsole schrecklich zu bedienen, da geht nix über die maus...

man muss sich der gefahr heutzutage stellen, und die heißt: P2P... statt immer nur zu klagen sollte man handeln,was bedeutet, das jede spieleschmiede ihre eigene abteilung nur für P2P haben sollte,um so tagtäglich mehrere hundert leute zur kasse zu beten, dann läuft auch wieder der absatz...


----------



## d00mfreak (21. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*



MrMorse schrieb:


> Warum werden immer wieder High-End-Grakas, CPUs, etc hergestellt?



Naja, ich denke, dass genau dies einer der Gründe ist, dass immer mehr auf eine Konsole umsteigen. Für das was eine HighEnd-Graka kostet bekommt man auch eine HighEnd-Konsole.  Im Gegensatz zu einer Grafikkarte reicht die aber auch für Jahre. Beim PC muss man allerdings auch noch Prozzie RAM,... ect. dazukaufen. Auch scheint der Hunger an Hardware bei PC-Spielen um einiges schneller zu steigen, als bei Konsolen. Bei der Konsole kann das durch immer geschicktere Ausnutzung der Hardware kompensiert werden, da sie statisch ist, beim PC muss man neue Teile kaufen, um auf dem selben Niveau mitzuspielen.

Insgesamt würde ich sagen, dass der PC zum Teil auch unter der zu schnellen Entwicklung leidet. Etwa einmal im Jahr ist ein Hardware-Neukauf nötig, damit man eine "HighEnd-Grafik" auf seinem System geniessen kann. Ich bin zwar auch nicht einer, der beim Kauf neuer Hardware grad sparsam umgeht, aber manchmal frage ich mich schon, wer das alles bezahlen soll.
Insgesamt scheint das PC-Spielen immer mehr zu einer Art Luxushobby zu werden.


----------



## der_schnitter (21. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

PCs wurden nur deshalb als Spielemaschinen so beliebt,da sie einfach dank Office und Internet jeder Mensch in der westlichen Welt daheim stehen hat.Deswegen -> mehr mögliche Käufer.Allerdings werden die Konsolen zu Kampfpreisen angeboten und erfordern weit weniger Aufwand beim Kunden wie auch beim Hersteller.PCs werden dank der hohen Verbreitung hoffentlich nie als Spieleplattform aussterben,aber Deutschland ist eines der wenigen Länder,in denen mehr am Computer als auf Konsolen gespielt wird.Tendenz geht allerdings stark in Richtung Konsole...


----------



## Captain Future (25. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

edit:
Hat sich erledigt, hier stand vorhin noch ein anderes Posting über mir.

Könntest du dir bitte ein kleines bißchen mehr Mühe geben, was deine Buchstabenreihenfolge anbelangt? Von Interpunktion, Satzbau und Deppenapostrophen will ich ja gar nicht erst reden.

Falls deine Backspace-Taste kaputt ist: Neue Tastaturen gibt es für unter 20 Euro.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*



der_schnitter schrieb:


> PCs wurden nur deshalb als Spielemaschinen so beliebt,da sie einfach dank Office und Internet jeder Mensch in der westlichen Welt daheim stehen hat.Deswegen -> mehr mögliche Käufer.Allerdings werden die Konsolen zu Kampfpreisen angeboten und erfordern weit weniger Aufwand beim Kunden wie auch beim Hersteller.PCs werden dank der hohen Verbreitung hoffentlich nie als Spieleplattform aussterben,aber Deutschland ist eines der wenigen Länder,in denen mehr am Computer als auf Konsolen gespielt wird.Tendenz geht allerdings stark in Richtung Konsole...


Würd ich so nicht sagen wollen...

Auch die Möglichkeiten des PCs waren nicht ohne, ich schmeiß einfach mal ein Wing Commander in den Raum.

Auf einer Konsole wäre das kaum möglich gewesen, sei es weil die keine Festplatte hatten oder die Anzahl der Tasten der Pads nicht ausreichen.


Das der PC als Spieleplattform momentan nicht soo beliebt ist, liegt zum größten Teil daran das die PC-Spieler die Schnauze voll von Einheitsbrei haben, viele da draußen lechtsen nach 'ner richtig tollen/imposanten Space Opera  ein neues Wing Commander wird von den etwas älteren PC-Zockern  sehnlichst herbeigesehnt...

Und der 0815 Shooter Einheitsbrei nervt solangsam die meisten volljährigen PC-Spieler...


----------



## Adrenalize (25. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und der 0815 Shooter Einheitsbrei nervt solangsam die meisten volljährigen PC-Spieler...


Allerdings, zumal die Konsolen in der Hinsicht auch immer attraktiver werden. XB360 und PS3 bieten ja eine Menge "erwachsener" Titel aus allen möglichen Bereichen, und zusätzlich noch DVD- bzw. BluRay-Player-funktionalität. Die Preise sind zwar auch dementsprechend erwachsen, aber unterm Strich auch nicht so viel teurer als eine ordentliche Highend-Grafikkarte.

Und die Konsole kauft man halt einmal, und dann läuft jedes Spiel, dass dafür rauskommt garantiert flüssig und stabil, während es beim PC oft in Patch-Orgien und Problemsuch-Odyseen ausartet.
Früher waren PCs noch nicht ganz so vielfältig in ihrer Hardware imho, und Konsolen halt eher was für Kinder (NES, SNES, Megadrive usw mit insgesamt recht comichafter Grafik).
Aber die Konsolen haben in den letzten Jahren, vor allem auch durch den Erfolg von Playstation und Playstation 2 deutlich an Boden gut gemacht und eine breitere zielgruppe für sich eröffnet. Und dank der Kopierschutzproblematik und Offenheit des PCs als Plattform sind die Spielefirmen natürlich in die offenen Arme der Konsolenhersteller gelaufen. Einige, wie z.B. Lucasarts, haben den PC fast völlig fallengelassen und ganze Genres (in dem Falle Adventures!) zu Grabe getragen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

Ja und die Adventures sind eigentlich ein richtig geiles Genere gewesen, besonders die Larry Serie (hab aber nur 6 gespielt, an 7 kann ich mich eventuell noch dunkel erinnern)...

das Problem dabei ist auch das Adventures ist, das sie sehr langatmig sind, man braucht auch teilweise etwas mehr Hirn um zu verstehen welchen Gegenstand man wie, wann und wo benutzen muss...


Und wie du schon sagtest, gibts auch auf den Konsolen solangsam interessante(re) SPiele, die mehr für Erwachsene und weniger für Kinder sind und auch weniger gehypt werden...

Das Problem beim PC ist das die ganzen Mags diese doofen Shooter recht stark hypen


----------



## Löschzwerg (25. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

um mal wieder etwas zum thema zurück zu kommen ^^

auch aktuelle konsolen bieten die möglichkeit maus und tastatur anzuschließen. es besteht also durchaus die möglichkeit shooter und strategie-spiele mit gewohnter pc peripherie an der konsole "spieletauglich" zu machen. 

aktuelle konsolen sind inzwischen wirklich mehr "pc" als konsole, von daher würde es mich nicht wundern wenn man die vorzüge von pc und konsole in einer spieleplattform vereint. sowas würde gerade den spielen (ausgereifter, weniger bugs, flüssig) und den entwicklern (mehr zeit für ideen und innovationen) wirklich gut tun.

viele leute betreiben ja eh schon mehrere pcs: einen fürs arbeiten, einen fürs surfen, einen fürs zocken... oder so in der art halt. 

aber irgendwo würde mir auch das rumgebastel am pc nen bisschen verloren gehn wenn der pc von der spielemaße abnimmt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> auch aktuelle konsolen bieten die möglichkeit maus und tastatur anzuschließen. es besteht also durchaus die möglichkeit shooter und strategie-spiele mit gewohnter pc peripherie an der konsole "spieletauglich" zu machen.
> 
> aktuelle konsolen sind inzwischen wirklich mehr "pc" als konsole, von daher würde es mich nicht wundern wenn man die vorzüge von pc und konsole in einer spieleplattform vereint. sowas würde gerade den spielen (ausgereifter, weniger bugs, flüssig) und den entwicklern (mehr zeit für ideen und innovationen) wirklich gut tun.


Nunja, das stimmt schon, allerdings fehlts den Konsolen immer noch an Speicher.

Die 360 hat z.B. 'nur' 10MiB eDRAM, was nicht für FSAA und HDTV reicht (was nicht heißt, das sie das nicht kann, das geht schon ist aber aufwändig)



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> viele leute betreiben ja eh schon mehrere pcs: einen fürs arbeiten, einen fürs surfen, einen fürs zocken... oder so in der art halt.


Das stimmt, tue ich zum Beispiel 

Hat den Vorteil das man zocken und nebenbei im iNet surfen kann, die Teile für den SurfPC bleiben zwangsweise über...



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> aber irgendwo würde mir auch das rumgebastel am pc nen bisschen verloren gehn wenn der pc von der spielemaße abnimmt.


Ja, das schon allerdings gibts die wirklich interessanten/innovativen Spiele meist auf der Konsole 

Gott des Krieges zum Beispiel...


----------



## Löschzwerg (25. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*



			
				Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> Hat den Vorteil das man zocken und nebenbei im iNet surfen kann, die Teile für den SurfPC bleiben zwangsweise über...


 
so ist es  das zeug sammelt sich halt so langsam an.

ne verschmelzung zwischen konsole und pc ist wahrscheinlich nur ne frage der zeit. vielleicht nächste oder auch erst übernächste generation der konsolen. 
mit der konsole lässt sich halt ein breiteres spektrum von leuten ansprechen und mit der nötigen anpassung ließen sich auch pc spieler zur konsole "bekehren" (). 

ich werd mir demnächst ne PS3 zulegen und weiter zweigleisig fahren, wie ich das mit der PS2 auch schon gemacht hab  der pc bleibt halt weiterhin eine leidenschaft für sich.


----------



## dr.konkret (25. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

Ich bin bereits in 2006 im Grunde komplett weg von Game-PC, hin zum Mac für die Arbeit/Internet und
Wii/PS3 zum Zocken, unter Anderem weil die folgende Aussage für viele Games nicht mehr stimmt...



Player007 schrieb:


> Ego-Shooter kann mit einer Konsole fast oder gar nicht spielen, weil der Controller meist nicht genau genug arbeitet.



Die PS3 unterstützt Standard-USB-Tastaturen und Mäuse, sodass man entweder mit dem Controller
oder auch - wie beim PC üblich - mit Tastatur und Maus zocken kann 

So habe ich meinen zuverlässigen Mac mit MacOS (und WinXP) für Bildbearbeitung etc und die 
Konsolen für das (Internet-) Gaming. Ich sehe keinen Grund mehr, mir hier eine Kiste hochzuzüchten.

Dann lieber die Konsole modden, den Mac oder das Auto tunen 

CU Oli


----------



## riedochs (26. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

Die Wii macht inzwischen mehr Spass, auch bei Shootern.


----------



## d00mfreak (26. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*



dr.konkret schrieb:


> IDie PS3 unterstützt Standard-USB-Tastaturen und Mäuse, sodass man entweder mit dem Controller
> oder auch - wie beim PC üblich - mit Tastatur und Maus zocken kann



Die PS3 kann man sogar mit einem Linux bespielen. Das hat zwar nur begrenzten Zugriff auf die Hardware, aber für kleinere Office-Arbeiten dürfte es allemal reichen *vermut*




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja und die Adventures sind eigentlich ein richtig geiles Genere gewesen, besonders die Larry Serie (hab aber nur 6 gespielt, an 7 kann ich mich eventuell noch dunkel erinnern)...



*rechtgeb* Wenn ich so nachdenke, welche der in den letzten zwei oder drei Jahren (vielleicht sogar noch weiter zurück) erschienenen PC-Spiele das Zeug zum Klassiker hat, würde keines in den Sinn kommen.


----------



## der_schnitter (26. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

Konsolen haben immer  mehr Ähnlichkeiten mit PCs,z.B. Fotos anschauen,ins Internet gehen usw.Dadurch werden PCs immer unwichtiger,außer eben zum Arbeiten.Wie ihr schon gesagt habt,ist es zurzeit leider Mode geworden,Spielefortsezungen hinzuklatschen und ein paar Millionen zu scheffeln,ohne wirklich innovativ zu sein.Wenn man sich die neuen Spiele anschaut - alles schonmal dagewesen.Hellgate London kennen wir doch schon irgendwoher,die ganzen Online-Rollenspiele,Crysis ist auch nichts besonderes.CoD 4 auch nur Grafikupdate und neue Story.Allerdings finde ich die Konsolenspiele auch nicht wirlich besser.Nur da ist es eben noch möglich,eine ganz besondere Steuerung zu "erfinden" (nur so als Beispiel).Auch bestimmt nicht mehr der Kunde,was er spielen will sondern die Firmen bestimmen,was er spielt (spielen will).
Wieso wollt ihr denn auf ne Playstation Linux aufspielen?Finde ich mal _sehr_ sinnlos...


----------



## Adrenalize (26. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*



der_schnitter schrieb:


> Wieso wollt ihr denn auf ne Playstation Linux aufspielen?Finde ich mal _sehr_ sinnlos...


wieso nicht? USB-Maus und Tastatur dran und du hast quasi einen "PC". Freigegeben hat Sony es deshalb, weil die Konsole sonst seziert werden würde, wie bei der Xbox360 (Free60-Projekt). Weil das gerne mal dazu führt, dass diverse Schwachstellen aufgedeckt werden, die dann zu Modchips und Raubkopien führen, hat Sony bei der PS3 von vorneherein das System für die Demo-Szene freigegeben, aber natürlich nicht mit vollem Zugriff auf die 3D-Hardware, weil das wäre ein Raubkopierer-Freibrief.

Somit kann man das Gerät dann z.b. für Office verwenden, als Surfstation, als Mediacenter (mit Platte und Bluray) usw. Klar bietet das Sony-OS auch teilweise diese Funktionalitäten, aber Linux = viel mehr Freiheiten.

Ähnliches Bestreben gabs/gibts ja auch bei PS2, Dreamcast, alter Xbox etcd. auf kurz oder lang läuft da meisten Linux drauf.


----------



## der_schnitter (27. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

Ich finde,Linux passt nicht wirklich zu einer Spielekonsole.Außerdem stell ich mir das am Fernseher doof vor 
Und vor allem:
Wer will mit einer *Spiel*konsole arbeiten?


----------



## Sam_Fisher (27. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

Die meisten Entwickler sagen Raubkopierer wären daran schuld.
Ich sehe es genauso, doch wieso soll ich für einen Titel den vollen Preis bezahlen wenn ich nur die hälfte nutzen kann. (Grund kein DSL -> kein MP)
Das Problem mit den Raubkopien könnte man mit  in Game Werbung abschaffen,  ganz einfach die spiele über die Werbung Finanzieren.
Das mit dem  Internet einfach vor das Verfassungsgericht is aber für mich als Schüler zu Teuer, oder die Drecks Manager knöpfen 100.000 ab und bezahlen damit das DSL in unserem Dorf.
Wir sind halt doch keine Industrie Nation.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

Das ist einfach Blödsinn, so viel wie die Entwickler meinen wird nun wirklich nicht kopiert, besonders nicht beim PC...

Ein sehr großer Großteil wird noch legal im Laden gekauft, die sichs runterladen haben zum größten Teil eh kein Geld sich das Produkt zu kaufen, von daher ists mehr viel Wind um nix...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

ich persönlich vertrete eigentlich die "erst spielen, dann kaufen"-Fraktion.
Ich hab mir schon ein paar mal Spiele gekauft, die ich dann total schlecht gefunden hab, und dieses sinnlose Geldverschwenden is nun nich ganz so sinnvoll. In den Demos is auch nur ein kleiner Teil des Spiels entahlten, (der beste, nehm ich an) und der ist nicht ganz so aussagekräftig.

Ich hab mir auch Farcry gekauft, nachdem cih es gespielt ahb, weils einfach super is, bis auf das letzte Drittel, aber gefallen hats mir. 

Nur lade ich mir Cracks runter zu spielen, die ich mir gekauft hab, um die DVD zu schonen, auf denen das Spiel war.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (28. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

ich glaube auch dass multiplayer ein großer schaden für die pc-spiel-güte ist
was bedeutet viele entwickler entwickeln nur mp games oder konzentrieren sioch nciht auf den single player modus und auf die story
ich meine welches game hat den schon ne geile richtig gute spannende oder durchdachte story
das lässts ich heuttzutage an einer hand abzählen
die leute sind einfach zu unkreativ
was fürn 3. teil von far cry????


----------



## Lynx (30. März 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

Ein großer Vorteil von Konsolen ist dass man oft zuammen mit Freunden an einer Konsole spielen kann darum hab ich mir damals vor ca. 2J auch die Xbox gekauft.
Dennoch wird der PC mit Sicherheit bei mir nicht so schnell zu alten Eisen gehören da ich gerne Strategiespiele ala Age of Empires II & III und Dawn of War über Internet spiele und das nur mal auf dem PC geht, da keiner meiner Bekannten oder Freunde Xbox 360 oder PS3 hat. 
Die Wii hingegen ist eine "Fun"konsole mit der es Spass macht mit Freunden zu Spielen.
Ich hatte mein PC mal ne weile an einen 37" LCD Fernseher angeschlossen und muss sagen dass es mit einem 22" Widescreen angenehmer ist zu Surfen oä aber zum Spielen gibt es nichts besseres als den Fernseher


----------



## violinista7000 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Da in letzter Zeit vermehrt vermehrt Neuigkeiten laut wurden, welche dem PC in Verbindung mit dem Spielen net grad ne rosige Zukunft prophezeien (das, das, das  oder das), wollte ich mal nen Thread dazu eröffnen. Ich, da ich ausschließlich am PC zocke (meine PS2 setzt schon seit 2 bis 3 Jahren Staub an), bin net grad begeistert von dieser Entwicklung. Was sind die Gründe? Raupkopien? Der Überdruss der Spieler über ewigen Neuauflagen, und damit fehlende Innovation? Mich würde mal eure Meinung dazu interressieren.
> 
> ...



Ich persönlich bin einer der vor etwa 4 Jahre von PC auf die PS2 umgestiegen bin, wegen der größere Auswahl von Spiele (Kampf, Sport, usw...) und die Langlebigkeit einer einzige Hardwarekonfiguration... aber als ich Fahrenheit und NFS Carbon in meiner PS2 gespielt habe und diese dann im PC erlebt habe, könnte ich merken wie niedrig die grafische Qualität ist, im vergleich zum PC mit ne gute GraKa. Irgendwann werden die PS3 und die Xbox 360 wieder zu wenig Leistung bringen können, und dann wir man bestimmte Kompromisse eingehen müsssen. Wir sollen nicht vergessen das Kampfspiele z.B. nicht mehr mit dem PC zu tun haben.

Also ich bin nicht wieder zum PC umgestiegen, ich werde beide Systeme benutzen.

Grüße!


----------



## SeoP (28. April 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

ich vermute der Siegeszug der Konsolen und das stetige Abschwaechen des PC Markts liegt am Benutzer als solchem. 
Die meisten Menschen sind schlichtweg zu dumm einen PC sinnvoll und ausgiebig zu nutzen. 
Der Vorteil der Konsolen ist denkbar simpel.
Einstecken => anmachen => willkommen im Spiel. 
Ein PC bedarf Basics, Pflege, Wartung und Aktualisierung.
Schau Dir doch die Jugend heute an (unsere next Gen.) ich bin zwar selber erst 26 aber ich muss heut zu Tage fast Gewalt anwenden um Jugendlichen was zu erklaeren. 
Ich fuer meinen Teil halte da auch die Medien fuer die Schuldigen, dass der PC als ernste Spiele-Plattform den Bach runter geht. 

Ich meine, seht doch mal zu wieviel Geld in die Werbemaschinerie fuer die Konsolen gesteckt wird. 
Wenn man diese Energie auch fuer PC Komponenten (GraKa's / CPU's etc) aufwenden wuerde, da waeren die Menschen (nach einem gewissen Zeitraum) fuer diese Art von Information auch wieder sensibilisiert und wuerden wieder einen Bezug dazu finden. 

Was der Bauer schliesslich nicht kennt, frisst er nicht!

und noch so eine Zote die es hier fast noch besser trifft:
Wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann, dann ist die Badehose schuld!


----------



## violinista7000 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*



SeoP schrieb:


> ich vermute der Siegeszug der Konsolen und das stetige Abschwaechen des PC Markts liegt am Benutzer als solchem.
> Die meisten Menschen sind schlichtweg zu dumm einen PC sinnvoll und ausgiebig zu nutzen.
> Der Vorteil der Konsolen ist denkbar simpel.
> Einstecken => anmachen => willkommen im Spiel.
> ...



Genau deswegen ist ein PC teurer als eine Konsole die unendliche Upgrades, Wartungen & Co. schonen keinen Geldbeutel und die meisten wollen einfach Komfort! Ich habe sehr oft kein Bock auf Konfigurationsprobleme sei es wegen Software oder Hardware.

Ich habe NFS Most Wanted nicht spielen können weil mein nagelneues fehlerfreies DVD Laufwerk von Samsung die Kopierschutz irgendwie nicht erkennen kann, trotz fehlerfreie Installation... Das ist ärgerlich! Noch ärgerlicher war es, als EA mir mitteilte: Wechseln Sie ihren DVD Laufwerk... sowas geschieht niemals mit einer Konsole...   Wenn das so weitergeht, hat der PC kein Zukunft als Spielmaschine. Oder?

Grüße!


----------



## Mantiso90 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

Finde auch das das Problem darin besteht, das die Leute einfach keine Lust mehr haben dauernd neue Hardware zu kaufn. Viele haben noch ziemlich Alte Rechner daheim rumstehen und müssen für nen gescheiten Refresh schon um die 500 Euro hinelgen. Für das Geld bekommst halt gleich 2x Xbox360 + GTA IV^^ und hast für die nexten 2-3 jahre vorgesorgt


----------



## DesirePC (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

Hallo,

ich bin bis jetzt noch PCGamer.
Was mir beim PC absolut den Spaß verdirbt:

Spielegenerationen wie beim Konsolenbereich gibt es nicht, alles ist vom Museums-PC bis hin zur HighEnd-Maschine skalierbar.
Hersteller x bringt ein Game was auf dem gerade aufgerüsteten PC ruckelfrei flüssig läuft, es dauert nicht lange dann kommt der Frust, das neue Game verlangt wieder nach mehr Leistung der Grafikkarte, CPU, etc.

Und die Zeitspanne dazwischen wird immer kürzer, wer hat da längerfristig keine Gedanken endlich von diesem System auszusteigen ?
Die teure Grafikkarte gekauft, darf man nun zum Spottpreis bei ebay einstellen um dann wieder eine leistungsstärkere zu kaufen. 

Bei den Konsolen hat man auf überschaubare Zeit dieses Theater nicht.
Was mich allerdings bisher davon abhält z.b. xbox/ps3 zu holen sind die mir vertrauten Eingabegeräte Taststur/Maus.
Sollten die durchweg irgendwann auf der Konsole einsetzbar sein, sag ich der Abzockindustrie beim PC Good Bye !


----------



## HESmelaugh (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*

Der PC hat zwar gegenüber Spielkonsolen diverse Nachteile, wie in vorherigen Posts schon betont wurde, aber er hat immer noch gewisse Stärken, die ihn noch lange von Konsolen abheben werden.
Es ist gerade die Einfachheit und die Zielgruppe "Massenmarkt", die auch eine Schwäche der Konsolen darstellt: Es gibt nun mal ein Marktsegment von Käufern, die immer das beste vom besten wollen und gerne sehr viel Geld dafür ausgeben. Wegen diesen Käufern gibt es Klamotten, die so viel kosten wie sonst Autos und Autos, die so viel kosten, wie sonst Häuser.
Und solche Kunden sind mit Konsolen schlecht bedient, da die Konsole nur ein paar Monate wirklich zur Spitze zählt und danach in den Schatten von dem rückt, was auf einem PC möglich ist.

Es gibt Leute, die _wollen_ für ihr Gerät x-tausend ausgeben. Da kommt eigentlich auch fast nur ein Edel-PC in Frage.
Zu guter Letzt gibt es die Bastler: Auch hier in den Foren gibt es sicher einige, denen das Planen, Zusammenbauen, wieder Auseinandernehmen und Upgraden des Systems mehr oder gleich viel Spass macht wie das Zocken der neuesten Spiele.

Sieht man sich den Hardware-Markt an, so scheint es keinen Anlass zur Sorge um den PC als Spiele-Plattform zu geben.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*



DesirePC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin bis jetzt noch PCGamer.
> Was mir beim PC absolut den Spaß verdirbt:
> ...


 an der xbox360 kann man ne tastatur anschließen.


----------



## potzblitz (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zukunft des PCs als Spielegerät*




nfsgame schrieb:


> an der xbox360 kann man ne tastatur anschließen.


An der PS3 auch mit einem XFPS                      RATEUP Adapter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was sagen die Leute von Valve:Der PC Markt ist die Zukunft schluss und aus


----------

